# Car Forums > Automotive News >  2023 s63 e amg - 800hp

## 89coupe



----------


## you&me

I have a strange affinity for sporty luxo-barges, so I was super excited to finally see what MB was going to do with the already-awesome S-Class... Seems a little disappointing. All those big power figures don't seem to add up to anything that would scare even a mid-range Model S. Of course real world tests may surprise, but the first impression is kind of a let down.

----------


## Buster

Power is now a commodity and not really noteworthy.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I have a strange affinity for sporty luxo-barges, so I was super excited to finally see what MB was going to do with the already-awesome S-Class... Seems a little disappointing. All those big power figures don't seem to add up to anything that would scare even a mid-range Model S. Of course real world tests may surprise, but the first impression is kind of a let down.



If your're comparing an S63 to a Tesla... you're doing it wrong...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I have a strange affinity for sporty luxo-barges, so I was super excited to finally see what MB was going to do with the already-awesome S-Class... Seems a little disappointing. All those big power figures don't seem to add up to anything that would scare even a mid-range Model S. Of course real world tests may surprise, but the first impression is kind of a let down.



Everything about that car should "scare a Tesla", whatever the hell that actually even means. Their commonality will end at being electric and having doors/wheels.

----------


## bjstare

> If your're comparing an S63 to a Tesla... you're doing it wrong...



That was kinda my thought as well, although in reality, there are probably some people that will cross-shop this with a Model S Plaid.  :dunno: 

Regardless, I think the point is no one should be buying this car for outright acceleration. S-class AMGs have never been about that.

----------


## Buster

Seems to me that an AMG s-class is kindof a gauche new money thing.

----------


## you&me

> Everything about that car should "scare a Tesla", whatever the hell that actually even means. Their commonality will end at being electric and having doors/wheels.



Scare, as-in instill a concern of being out accelerated and therefore outperformed. 

I'm far from a Tesla fan and would never buy one, but if you watched the video and the build up to the reveal of the stats, you have to think they were a little underwhelming, no? 

My first thought when seeing the thread title was the Brabus 800, and thinking with the hybrid in the new S63 and the instantaneous torque, it would be even more of a rocket. Instead, it barely outperforms the outgoing S63 yet gains 400lbs... Maybe (hopefully) Mercedes' is sandbagging the published stats. 


Maybe it's all for naught... I don't make VP-level money, let alone that of a "President" or RealtorÂ®  :Pimpin':

----------


## Buster

> Scare, as-in instill a concern of being out accelerated and therefore outperformed. 
> 
> I'm far from a Tesla fan and would never buy one, but if you watched the video and the build up to the reveal of the stats, you have to think they were a little underwhelming, no? 
> 
> My first thought when seeing the thread title was the Brabus 800, and thinking with the hybrid in the new S63 and the instantaneous torque, it would be even more of a rocket. Instead, it barely outperforms the outgoing S63... Maybe (hopefully) Mercedes' is sandbagging the published stats. 
> 
> Maybe it's all for naught... I don't make VP-level money, let alone that of a "President" or RealtorÂ®



you clearly have not worked hard enough to select a wife that worked hard enough to earn $600k

----------


## you&me

> you clearly have not worked hard enough to select a wife that worked hard enough to earn $600k



Like a fool, I selected a wife that stays home 
 :Cry:

----------


## rage2

> Scare, as-in instill a concern of being out accelerated and therefore outperformed. 
> 
> I'm far from a Tesla fan and would never buy one, but if you watched the video and the build up to the reveal of the stats, you have to think they were a little underwhelming, no? 
> 
> My first thought when seeing the thread title was the Brabus 800, and thinking with the hybrid in the new S63 and the instantaneous torque, it would be even more of a rocket. Instead, it barely outperforms the outgoing S63 yet gains 400lbs... Maybe (hopefully) Mercedes' is sandbagging the published stats. 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's all for naught... I don't make VP-level money, let alone that of a "President" or RealtorÂ®



From the first drives of this platform (AMG GT63 E Performance is the only one available to drive so far), it's more the drivability and 0-60 that's improved from instant torque, with a small bump in 1/4 mile times. It's kind of pointless in the S class, nobody drives an S class like they stole it. If they want to compete with the Plaid 1/4 mile times, they need to bump that V8 to 800+hp along with the e performance hybrid.

This platform seems to be pretty sweet in the new C63 from people riding in it so far, even tho it's a 4 banger. The E63 e performance will be interesting but it looks like it's getting the 4 banger (670hp) and not the 800hp V8 version. The V8 looks to be destined only in the S, AMG GT 4 door, and the new SL.

----------


## bjstare

> Seems to me that an AMG s-class is kindof a gauche new money thing.



Not exclusively. I'd say the new money crowd is the one cross shopping S63 with G63 with Model S Plaid. They just wanna flex.

I _think_ there's still a market segment of grey-haired white dudes that buys the S63 because it's a luxury boat, and they don't care a ton about acceleration, nor would they ever consider a Tesla. Anecdotally at least, the number of seniors I see driving S63's around Aspen and Springbank indicates that.





> Like a fool, I selected a wife that stays home



Same. But the good news is I can have a rational debate with her.

----------


## rage2

> I _think_ there's still a market segment of grey-haired white dudes that buys the S63 because it's a luxury boat, and they don't care a ton about acceleration, nor would they ever consider a Tesla. Anecdotally at least, the number of seniors I see driving S63's around Aspen and Springbank indicates that.



I have a friend's dad that's been buying S65's and S63's every couple of years since they came out. Never has he dipped into any of the power of the cars. He just buys it because it's the most expensive Mercedes sedan out there.

He actually bought a Model S Plaid this year because of MB shortages, and the Plaid was expensive as fuck. Got rid of it in a month because of the discount interior lol.

----------


## Buster

> Not exclusively. I'd say the new money crowd is the one cross shopping S63 with G63 with Model S Plaid. They just wanna flex.
> 
> I _think_ there's still a market segment of grey-haired white dudes that buys the S63 because it's a luxury boat, and they don't care a ton about acceleration, nor would they ever consider a Tesla. Anecdotally at least, the number of seniors I see driving S63's around Aspen and Springbank indicates that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same. But the good news is I can have a rational debate with her.



I picture the S63 crowd as dudes with big puffy black prada jackets with fur around the hood and a NY Yankees hat.

----------


## you&me

> I picture the S63 crowd as dudes with big puffy black prada jackets with fur around the hood and a NY Yankees hat.



Those are swb S400s with 63 badges  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

Let's not forget that without REALTORS, none of you would have houses for your wives. We would all be homeless, wandering aimlessly in the brush.

----------


## bjstare

> I picture the S63 crowd as dudes with big puffy black prada jackets with fur around the hood and a NY Yankees hat.



I believe you are confusing the used S63 market with the new S63 market.

----------


## you&me

With all this talk of grey-haired white dudes, seniors and dads, I'm curious - does anyone else "our age" (<50, sorry 'Coupe) find these big sedans appealing, or is it just me?

----------


## bjstare



----------


## killramos

I don’t really see any practical difference between an enormous sedan, and an SUV. 

Except maybe an inch less of ground clearance.

Should probably just buy a trackhawk

----------


## bjstare

> I don’t really see any practical difference between an enormous sedan, and an SUV. 
> 
> Except maybe an inch less of ground clearance.
> 
> Should probably just buy a trackhawk



I put 8 full size wheel/tires in my GX460 earlier this year. Show me a sedan you could do that with.

----------


## killramos

> I put 8 full size wheel/tires in my GX460 earlier this year. Show me a sedan you could do that with.



We can’t all be as cool as you

----------


## rage2

> With all this talk of grey-haired white dudes, seniors and dads, I'm curious - does anyone else "our age" (<50, sorry 'Coupe) find these big sedans appealing, or is it just me?



I don't, and not sure if I'll ever be wealthy enough to find it appealing. There's a lot of fluff features that are WTF I have money and I'm gonna brag that it does this inconsequential thing. It's shit that would really not add much pleasure to my driving experience. And aside from LWB versions, the S really isn't much roomier than the E. Barely noticeable. The big difference is more comfy for rear passengers, but I honestly prefer how the CLS did that by making it just 2 rear seats.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The body styling of the last couple S-Class iterations have been too European looking, imHO.
I know it's one Hell of a machine, but I don't think it's for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Would you prefer that it look Sri Lankan?

----------


## killramos

Maybe?

I Mean anything is a slam dunk when your competition is the 7 series

----------


## rage2

> The body styling of the last couple S-Class iterations have been too European looking, imHO.
> I know it's one Hell of a machine, but I don't think it's for me.



I actually love the look of the last gen S-Class, particularly in coupe and cabriolet form. I considered a S550 coupe/cab but the rear seats were so tight it just wasn't usable even for kids. Fucked up considering how large the car is.

----------


## nismodrifter

I'm loving W221 S-Class as of late. Not a fan of anything newer. W221 in either AMG form, or an S550 would be a great daily driver.

----------


## you&me

> I don't, and not sure if I'll ever be wealthy enough to find it appealing. There's a lot of fluff features that are WTF I have money and I'm gonna brag that it does this inconsequential thing. It's shit that would really not add much pleasure to my driving experience. And aside from LWB versions, the S really isn't much roomier than the E. Barely noticeable. The big difference is more comfy for rear passengers, but I honestly prefer how the CLS did that by making it just 2 rear seats.



I don't think, for me at least, it's ever been about the fluff features. Heck, most of the stuff that would've been exciting and luxurious in last gen of any of these sedans is probably pretty standard fare today. 

I'll try and put my finger on it to articulate my point better, but the gist of it is the feeling of being supremely comfortable, while also getting that "pulls like a freight train" feeling when you put your foot down... No matter how quick or powerful a sports car is, the feeling of rapid acceleration in a big tub just feels different - and to me, better. 

I may be asked to hand in my 'car enthusiast membership card', but one of the most satisfying car moves I made was going from an F10 M5 to a B7... and that was over 10 years ago - I wasn't even 30 yet  :facepalm:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^and the quiet!

----------


## bjstare

> We can’t all be as cool as you



It’s a cross I have to bear.

----------

